
A recap of the Philadelphia refinery explosion - majos
https://www.inquirer.com/news/philadelphia-refinery-fire-explosion-timeline-hero-rescuers-20190629.html
======
chris5745
> In the middle of the chaos, an operator in the central control room, located
> in the shadow of the Passyunk Avenue Bridge far from Unit 433, took quick
> action and shuttled the hydrofluoric acid to a separate container, according
> to O’Callaghan, the steelworkers president. The industry term for that is
> “rapid deinventory.” “The equipment that was installed to save the acid
> worked. She did a great job,” O’Callaghan said of the operator, who declined
> to be interviewed. “She saw it come up and she took action and followed her
> training.” “A refinery worker on the scene who wasn’t authorized to publicly
> discuss the matter offered this assessment: “She’s a f-ing hero. Whatever
> she did up there,” he said. “When you’re ‘on the board’ as we call it, your
> alarm screen looks like a slot machine, all the alarms are going off.” He
> said she may have “saved the city, really."

Thank god this operator took swift action and moved that HF. She is a hero.

